# Gift From A Friend And Fellow SMF Member



## TNJAKE (Sep 5, 2020)

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Just recieved a hand me down from my bud 

 h8that4u
 . This slicer looks brand new and even had the box lol. Greatly appreciated. There will be bacon posts coming soon!
	

		
			
		

		
	















Thanks again bud


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 5, 2020)

I have that same one and works good.  It has pastice gears that need to be greased once in a while.  Have fun.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

This is great! Very generous gesture. PM your address I’d be happy to send you some cure 1 so you can get started.


----------



## h8that4u (Sep 5, 2020)

Sorry it took so long to get it you, hope you put it to use soon and often.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 5, 2020)

wow, good deal.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 5, 2020)

Most excellent. Such a great group of members on hear. Iron sharpens iron.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 5, 2020)

h8that4u said:


> Sorry it took so long to get it you, hope you put it to use soon and often.


Lol you won't hear me complain about how long it took my free slicer to get here! Plan to run it on some beef in a couple days. Thanks again


----------



## kruizer (Sep 5, 2020)

That is very nice. Everyone should have friends like that.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2020)

Very gracious of them, good friend to have there.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 5, 2020)

Sweet deal, bud.


----------



## forktender (Sep 5, 2020)

That is pretty damn cool......way to go 

 h8that4u
 .


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 5, 2020)

I have that same slicer. I’ve used it for doing lunchmeat from beef and turkey along with plenty of bacon and buckboard. Great home slicer.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 5, 2020)

nice gift,


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 6, 2020)

A very kind gesture. One of the reasons I love this forum...folks helping folks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2020)

Very nice! This is a great forum where everybody helps out everybody else!
Kudo’s to 

 h8that4u
 !
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 28, 2020)

Finally got the time to use my slicer that 

 h8that4u
 gifted me. Smoked 4 turkey breast roasts cajun style on Thursday while doing my other turkeys. Slicer worked great. Thanks again bud


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh man! I could make some Dagwood type sammichs with that sliced turkey. Looks good.
Jim


----------



## SlickRockStones (Nov 28, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas and non fellas. Just recieved a hand me down from my bud
> 
> h8that4u
> . This slicer looks brand new and even had the box lol. Greatly appreciated. There will be bacon posts coming soon!
> ...


Awesome display of SMF generosity!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks real good Jake.  I missed this back in September.  That's a great friend you have.  And a nice looking slicer.  Enjoy like I know you will.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2020)

Very cool thing to do 

 h8that4u
 ! That is what makes thing forum such a great place.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cool for sure! Jake the turkey looks good. I really need to get some done. We love it too.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 28, 2020)

That looks like a great gift and great results.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks great Jake. Got any bellies curing yet for bacon?


----------

